# Bedding for pigs



## Shygal

I know most people say to use straw. I had put down a bale of cedar shavings in the shed, because the floor was kind of muddy. The pig ATE THEM 

I didnt expect him to eat shavings :smack


----------



## Rogo

I use Bermuda hay. The pigs love it, eat it, burrow down in it to stay warm, and wrap their babies in it.


----------



## cooper101

Around here, hay is same price to cheaper than straw so we use that. I browse craigslist for the "dry, but rained on" hay, or "good, but just need it gone" hay. Usually priced way below straw. 

I once had a little package of the bedding that came with a rabbit cage for my daughter's rabbit. I was about to throw it out, thought what the heck, I'll just throw it in the pig pen. The seven-week-old feeder pig ate almost all of it that night. It impacted and died. Lesson learned: don't put anything in the pen that they might want to eat that isn't normal food. I've used pine shavings and they didn't have a problem, but now I just use hay.


----------



## mitchell3006

I have used shavings but quit because of eating problems. I now use hay and let them eat away.:spinsmiley:


----------



## Shygal

Well I feel better lol I didnt expect him to eat a bale of wood. But yeah, no more shavings


----------



## gerold

Shygal said:


> I know most people say to use straw. I had put down a bale of cedar shavings in the shed, because the floor was kind of muddy. The pig ATE THEM
> 
> I didnt expect him to eat shavings :smack


I use hay. The pigs love it. They eat a lot of it. Hay is cheaper here than straw.
30 bucks for a big round bale.


----------



## HardBall

Be carefull using shavings with pigs, both cedar and pine have anti-coagulant properties and if a sow farrows in them could cause excessive naval bleeding and death. With sows it is best to always use straw or hay.


----------



## highlands

We use hay because the pigs eat it. That way what they get for bedding is the same as food and they devour it. I've also used brush mulch and the pigs ate that too although it is not as nutritious.


----------

